# Mercury

## svullo

Hej. Jag har nyss installerat msn-klienten Mercery och den verkar lovande. Dock får jag inte till det med svenska tecken. (ÅÄÖ) 

Dom ser ut som rektanglar när jag skriver dom i ett konversation-fönster. Hittar inget om charset osv i programmet. Kan detta vara en inställning i Java-interpretern?

----------

## Skinkan

Testa aMSN, det tycker iaf jag funkar bra.

----------

## vinky

Det fungerar för mig med åäö

kör med blackdown just nu vet inte om det är nån skillnad mellan det och suns

Kanske är nån miljövariabel som du glömt lägga in i systemet

Vinky

----------

